# UNDELETE oder nicht? gelöschte Dateien herstellen unter *xen

## Sonie

Hi zusammen.  :Smile: 

So jetzt mal ´ne Frage für alle Cracks: wenn ich einen Server mit NFS oder/und Samba aufsetzen möchte, wie kann ich ein UnDELETE realisieren? 

welches Datei-System ist sinnvoll? wie kann der Benutzer seine gelöschten Files wieder herstellen?   :Shocked: 

Ich hab jetzt anderthalb Stunden gegoogelt und eigentlich keine erbaulichen Info´s gefunden, ausser: unter Windows geht das...

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein? Belehrt mich was besseres. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

Mach ne vernümpftige Datensicherung!!!1!!1!!111!!!!!11!!11

Schau dir dazu vttl. mal bacula an.

----------

## mrsteven

Es gibt schon Möglichkeiten auf ext2/3 und ReiserFS Daten wiederherzustellen, das sind aber ziemliche Hacks. Unter Unix/Linux sollte man sich halt überlegen, ob man seinen Kram wirklich löschen will... Man sollte sich generell nicht auf irgendwelche Undelete-Tools verlassen, das ist keine sonderlich gute Angewohnheit...

----------

## Genone

Unter Windows gehts im Übrigen auch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn du meinst den "Papierkorb", was aber mit undelete nix zu tun hat.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Unter Windows gehts im Übrigen auch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn du meinst den "Papierkorb", was aber mit undelete nix zu tun hat.

 

Gab aber mal unter DOS einen "undelete" Befehl ... aber glaube nicht das der unter Windows noch existiert.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## TheCurse

Naja, es geht unter windows schon in begrenztem Maße und auch nur mit den entsprechenden tools. Unter Linux weiß ich das allerdings nicht.

----------

## Genone

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Unter Windows gehts im Übrigen auch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn du meinst den "Papierkorb", was aber mit undelete nix zu tun hat. 
> 
> Gab aber mal unter DOS einen "undelete" Befehl ... aber glaube nicht das der unter Windows noch existiert.

 

Sicher, das war aber eben so wie die Linux Lösungen ein Hack (oder sollte man da eher das Dateisystem und seine Löschmethode als Hack bezeichnen?).

----------

## beejay

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*    *Genone wrote:*   Unter Windows gehts im Übrigen auch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn du meinst den "Papierkorb", was aber mit undelete nix zu tun hat. 
> 
> Gab aber mal unter DOS einen "undelete" Befehl ... aber glaube nicht das der unter Windows noch existiert. 
> 
> Sicher, das war aber eben so wie die Linux Lösungen ein Hack (oder sollte man da eher das Dateisystem und seine Löschmethode als Hack bezeichnen?).

 

Mooment  :Wink: 

Soweit ich mich erinner, kannte MS-DOS zwei Löschbefehle: Der eine war "del", der den ersten Buchstaben des Dateinamens in ein simples "?" verwandelte. Somit wurde die Datei zwar als "weg" markiert, aber der FAT-Eintrag blieb bestehen und die Datei war - solange die Inhalte noch nicht überschrieben wurden - noch physikalisch vorhanden. Der zweite Befehl war "erase", der eine Datei wirklich und unwiderruflich entfernte. - Nur der Vollständigkeit halber  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*    *SinoTech wrote:*    *Genone wrote:*   Unter Windows gehts im Übrigen auch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn du meinst den "Papierkorb", was aber mit undelete nix zu tun hat. 
> 
> Gab aber mal unter DOS einen "undelete" Befehl ... aber glaube nicht das der unter Windows noch existiert. 
> 
> Sicher, das war aber eben so wie die Linux Lösungen ein Hack (oder sollte man da eher das Dateisystem und seine Löschmethode als Hack bezeichnen?). 
> ...

 

Erinnerst du dich wohl falsch. Schnelle Google Suche impliziert dass del und erase dasselbe gemacht haben bzw. wahrscheinlich sogar derselbe Befehl waren.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*    *Genone wrote:*    *SinoTech wrote:*    *Genone wrote:*   Unter Windows gehts im Übrigen auch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn du meinst den "Papierkorb", was aber mit undelete nix zu tun hat. 
> 
> Gab aber mal unter DOS einen "undelete" Befehl ... aber glaube nicht das der unter Windows noch existiert. 
> 
> Sicher, das war aber eben so wie die Linux Lösungen ein Hack (oder sollte man da eher das Dateisystem und seine Löschmethode als Hack bezeichnen?). 
> ...

 

Jedenfalls wurde nur der erste Buchstabe gelöscht. Bei "undelete" wurdest dann nach ihm gefragt. Gabst einen an war die Datei wieder da  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Sonie

Also erstens: ich rede hier von einem Server und nicht von Flickerei. 

MS hat das unter Windows 2003 inzwischen perfektioniert: Der Dienst nennt sich "Schattenkopien" eine gelöschte Datei wird auf dem Server nicht gelöscht sonder als Lösch-Auftrag in eine Liste geschoben, ist die Platte voll, wird die ÄLTESTE Datei (Löschdatum) überschrieben.

Der WindowsClient erhält ein kleines PlugIN, mit dem ich mit einem Rechtsklick die von mir gelöschten Dateien in dem jeweiligen Verzeichnis wieder sehen und herstellen kann. 

Die "Schattenkopien" sind Bestandteil des Betriebssystems. Ich suche als nicht nach einer Lösung, in der rumgeflickt wird, sondern nach einem Dienst, der zu löschende Dateien entgegennimmt.

Zweitens: solche Funktionen müßten nach meinem Wissen eigentlich Bestandteil eines jeden Datei-Servers sein, da ich wohl schlecht ein Backup machen kann von einer Datei die ich erst 2 Minuten vorher erstellt habe. Und auf einem Server, auf dem 30 oder mehr Leute ihren Käse schreiben und löschen, ständig alle 10 Minuten ein Backup starten wird den Server ziemlich sicher schnell unbrauchbar machen. (Das mann sowas überhaupt erklären muss....)

Suse hat eine solche Funktion im Enterpreise- oder OfficeServer integriert.... nicht schön... (per WebfrontEnd) aber da. 

Und wenn ich die Funktionsweise eines Jornaling-FS richtig verstanden habe, sollte es eigentlich überall gehen.

...

----------

## mrsteven

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> Zweitens: solche Funktionen müßten nach meinem Wissen eigentlich Bestandteil eines jeden Datei-Servers sein, da ich wohl schlecht ein Backup machen kann von einer Datei die ich erst 2 Minuten vorher erstellt habe. Und auf einem Server, auf dem 30 oder mehr Leute ihren Käse schreiben und löschen, ständig alle 10 Minuten ein Backup starten wird den Server ziemlich sicher schnell unbrauchbar machen. (Das mann sowas überhaupt erklären muss....)

 

Du kannst aber von deinen Usern erwarten, dass sie ihren Rechner zumindest soweit benutzen können, dass nicht alle paar Stunden heulend jemand zu dir kommt und sich von dir seine soeben gelöschte Diplomarbeit zurückwünscht. Trotzdem, der Sinn eines solchen Löschprotokolls ist mir klar. Das müsste dann irgendwie als Plugin oder Patch in deinem Serverdienst realisiert sein, der die zu löschenden Dateien erst markiert und dann erst nach einiger Zeit wirklich vom Dateisystem putzt. Ich würde mal auf der Samba-Homepage oder auf der NFS-Seite danach suchen. Nur was machst du eigentlich, wenn jemand seine Datei nicht löscht sondern überschreibt? Dann bringt auch sowas nicht viel und dann muss doch das Backup herhalten.

----------

## Sonie

 *Quote:*   

> Das müsste dann irgendwie als Plugin oder Patch in deinem Serverdienst realisiert sein, der die zu löschenden Dateien erst markiert und dann erst nach einiger Zeit wirklich vom Dateisystem putzt. Ich würde mal auf der Samba-Homepage oder auf der NFS-Seite danach suchen. Nur was machst du eigentlich, wenn jemand seine Datei nicht löscht sondern überschreibt? Dann bringt auch sowas nicht viel und dann muss doch das Backup herhalten.

 

Natürlich gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass der Benutzer seine Datei gerade mal wieder überschrieben hat. Aber selbst da hat Windows 2003 mit seinen Schattenkopien recht eindrucksvoll mit der Versionsverwaltung der Dokumente entgegengewirkt. Ich kann also die verschiedenen Veränderungen der Datei über einen längeren Zeitraum zurückverfolgen und ggf. wieder herstellen. Diese Funktionalität wurde jetzt auch in den SQL-Server integriert. Einfach Geil. 

Und j[/quote]etzt sag mir, dass es unter Linux nix gibt, das wäre doch ein ziemlich schlechtes Zeichen für ein Server-BS, oder?

----------

## furanku

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> Also erstens: ich rede hier von einem Server und nicht von Flickerei. 
> 
> MS hat das unter Windows 2003 inzwischen perfektioniert: Der Dienst nennt sich "Schattenkopien" eine gelöschte Datei wird auf dem Server nicht gelöscht sonder als Lösch-Auftrag in eine Liste geschoben, ist die Platte voll, wird die ÄLTESTE Datei (Löschdatum) überschrieben.
> 
> 

 

Nanu? Was geht hier denn ab? Bin ich jetzt im heise Forum? Fehlt nur noch daß Du von Fricklern redest... 

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die "Schattenkopien" sind Bestandteil des Betriebssystems. Ich suche als nicht nach einer Lösung, in der rumgeflickt wird, sondern nach einem Dienst, der zu löschende Dateien entgegennimmt.
> 
> Zweitens: solche Funktionen müßten nach meinem Wissen eigentlich Bestandteil eines jeden Datei-Servers sein, da ich wohl schlecht ein Backup machen kann von einer Datei die ich erst 2 Minuten vorher erstellt habe. Und auf einem Server, auf dem 30 oder mehr Leute ihren Käse schreiben und löschen, ständig alle 10 Minuten ein Backup starten wird den Server ziemlich sicher schnell unbrauchbar machen. (Das mann sowas überhaupt erklären muss....)
> ...

 

Sowas gehört natürlich nicht in ein Dateisystem, geschweige denn in ein Betriebssystem, da es jeden Versuch Dateien effektiv zu verwalten zunichte macht, auch Deine User werden nicht wollen, daß jede automatisch erzeugte temporäre Datei als "Schattenkopie" verwaltet werden muß, und dann auch noch dafür sorgt daß die wirklich wichtigen "Schatten-Dateien" gerade um Platz für neue unwichtige "Schattenkopien" gelöscht werden. Von möglichen Sicherheitsproblemen beim absichtlichen zurückhalten eines physikalischen Löschbefehls mal ganz zu schweigen.

Sowas gab's allerdings mal unter VMS, dort wurden verschiedene Versionen der Dateien mit angehängen ;n (wobei n für eine Versionsnummer steht) vom Dateisystem verwaltet. Hat sich aber nie auf anderen Systemen durchgesetzt. Versionsverwaltungen können Versions Control Systems, wie CVS, subversion und Konsorten wesentlich effektiver. Oder was soll Dein System denn machen wenn zwei User gleichzeitig mit einer Datei arbeiten?

Auch der Windows Storage Server macht nichts anderes als Backups zu erstellen: Lies doch selber nach:  *http://www.microsoft.com/austria/windowsserversystem/wss2003_topten.mspx wrote:*   

> Schattenkopien, auch bekannt als zeitpunktorientierte Bilder oder Snapshots, können so häufig erstellt werden, wie der jeweilige Administrator es für notwendig hält – bei Bedarf sogar alle vier Stunden.

  Deine 2 Minuten alte und schon versehentlich gelöschte Datei ist also auch auf einem Windows Storage Server weg. 

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Suse hat eine solche Funktion im Enterpreise- oder OfficeServer integriert.... nicht schön... (per WebfrontEnd) aber da. 
> 
> 

 

Natürlich gehört zu einem Daten Server eine durchdachte BackUp Strategie der exportieren Daten. Das ist bei Linux Servern nicht anders als bei anderen Betriebssystemen. Und ein Web-Frontend ist im Gegensatz zum Storage Server "Rechtsklick" immerhin Betriebssystem unabhängig.

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wenn ich die Funktionsweise eines Jornaling-FS richtig verstanden habe, sollte es eigentlich überall gehen.
> 
> ...

 

Nein, die hast die Funktionsweise eines Journaling-Filesystem nicht richtig verstanden. Das heißt zunächst nur, das Transaktionen in ein Journal geschrieben werden bevor sie ausgeführt werden. Dort steht dann nur was gemacht werden soll, in der regel aber nicht die Daten mit denen etwas gemacht werden soll. Ist die Transaktion abgeschlossen, wird der Eintrag im Journal gelöscht. Sollte es aber während der Aktion einen Crash oder Stromausfall, oder was auch immer, geben kann man beim Neueinbinden des Dateisystems anhand des Journals sehen welche Operationen gerade im Gang waren und anhand dieser Informationen das Dateisystem wieder in einen konsistenten Zustand bringen.

----------

## Fauli

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> MS hat das unter Windows 2003 inzwischen perfektioniert: Der Dienst nennt sich "Schattenkopien" eine gelöschte Datei wird auf dem Server nicht gelöscht sonder als Lösch-Auftrag in eine Liste geschoben, ist die Platte voll, wird die ÄLTESTE Datei (Löschdatum) überschrieben.

 

Etwas Ähnliches lässt sich auch mit den Snapshots des Logical Volume Managers realisieren ...

 *Quote:*   

> Der WindowsClient erhält ein kleines PlugIN, mit dem ich mit einem Rechtsklick die von mir gelöschten Dateien in dem jeweiligen Verzeichnis wieder sehen und herstellen kann. 

 

... jedoch längst nicht so komfortabel.

----------

## return13

Sowas ähnliches gabs schonmal... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318271-highlight-.html

----------

## Sonie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> werden. Von möglichen Sicherheitsproblemen beim absichtlichen zurückhalten eines physikalischen Löschbefehls mal ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> 

 

ich bestätige die Aussage erstmal.

 *Quote:*   

> ...Control Systems, wie CVS, subversion und Konsorten wesentlich effektiver. Oder was soll Dein System denn machen wenn zwei User gleichzeitig mit einer Datei arbeiten?
> 
> 

 

Wer schließt den die Datei?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Deine 2 Minuten alte und schon versehentlich gelöschte Datei ist also auch auf einem Windows Storage Server weg. 
> 
> 

 

Das habe ich doch glatt getestet, immerhin habe ich die Möglichkeit legal auf sowas zuzugreifen: und oh Wunder meine Testdatei war noch da... auch die verschiedenen Versionen ... sind nach ca. 1 Std. aber dann entgültig verschwunden. Scheinbar kann ich mit dem Zeitwert der Schattenkopie einstellen, wann eine Datei-Änderung entgültig wird. Leider bin ich alleine und daher muss ich bis Fr. warten um das mal mit mehrenen Benutzern zu testen. Übrigens der Bereich der Schattenkopien wird als Vorgabe mit 25% der Platte angegeben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Und ein Web-Frontend ist im Gegensatz zum Storage Server "Rechtsklick" immerhin Betriebssystem unabhängig.
> 
> 

 

richtig. Allerdings ist die einzige Berechtigung von Suse das Ding zu verkaufen, die dieversen kleinen MS-Progis, die nicht unter irgendeiner GPL stehen. Und für ca. 1200 könnte man doch auch ´nen Rechtsklick oder so erwarten? (p.s Inzwischen hasse ich Suse!)

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wenn ich die Funktionsweise eines Jornaling-FS richtig verstanden habe, sollte es eigentlich überall gehen.
> 
> ...

 

Nein, die hast die Funktionsweise eines Journaling-Filesystem nicht richtig verstanden.

[/quote]

.... ok. könntest du mir die Funktionsweise von AFS beschreiben? das scheint nämlich genau für sowas gemacht zu sein...

----------

## derbrain

hast du dir schon mal libtrash angeschaut? ist so was wie ein papierkorb, unterwandert aber die normalen löschkommandos. kann (muss aber nicht) so implementiert werden, dass die user davon nichts merken. es können verzeichnisse ausgeschlossen werden etc. per skript könnten die dateien nach einer gewissen zeit gelöscht werden.

----------

## Sonie

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> hast du dir schon mal libtrash angeschaut? ist so was wie ein papierkorb, unterwandert aber die normalen löschkommandos....

 

klingt ganz gut: die Frage ist: funktioniert das im Netzwerk? Wie bereits angedeutet: ich versuche hier eine vorbeugende Funktion gegen Falschklicker zu erreichen, nicht eine nachträgliche Reparatur.

und so weltfremd schein ja diese Vorstellung nicht zu sein. Ich hab mich grade auf den UNI-Server in Nürtingen rumgetrieben. Die haben da ein UNDEL-Script für die armen User erstellt.....

----------

## furanku

 *Sonie wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...Control Systems, wie CVS, subversion und Konsorten wesentlich effektiver. Oder was soll Dein System denn machen wenn zwei User gleichzeitig mit einer Datei arbeiten?
> 
>  
> 
> Wer schließt den die Datei?
> ...

 

Das spielt doch keine Rolle, die Änderungen eines der beiden User sind verloren, und daß ein (unter Umständen nur mit manuellen Eingriffen mögliches) Mergen der Dateien in ein Filesystm gehört, meinst Du doch auch nicht, oder? 

 *Sonie wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Deine 2 Minuten alte und schon versehentlich gelöschte Datei ist also auch auf einem Windows Storage Server weg.  
> 
> Das habe ich doch glatt getestet, immerhin habe ich die Möglichkeit legal auf sowas zuzugreifen: und oh Wunder meine Testdatei war noch da... auch die verschiedenen Versionen ... sind nach ca. 1 Std. aber dann entgültig verschwunden. Scheinbar kann ich mit dem Zeitwert der Schattenkopie einstellen, wann eine Datei-Änderung entgültig wird. Leider bin ich alleine und daher muss ich bis Fr. warten um das mal mit mehrenen Benutzern zu testen. Übrigens der Bereich der Schattenkopien wird als Vorgabe mit 25% der Platte angegeben.
> 
> 

 

So, ich habe jetzt nochmal gegooglet. Also: Was der Storage Server anscheinend macht ist in regelmäßigen Abständen "echte Backups" zu erstellen, darin unterscheidet er sich nicht von anderen File Server Lösungen. Das Filesystem speichert zusätzlich in einem einstellbaren Bereich die Änderungen an den Dateien (allerdings maximal 512) seit dem letzten Backup,  führt also ein temporäres inkrementelles Backup auf der selben Platte mit, das allerdings bei Platzproblemen nur die letzten Änderungen enthält. Wie Du schreibst reicht das im Einbenutzer Betrieb bei Dir eine Stunde, unter Mehrnutzer Last dann also höchstens 10 Minuten.

Nun, das kann man so machen, allerdings sehe ich keine großen Vorteile darin. Im Gegenteil: Man hat keine Kontrolle welches File wie lange erhalten bleibt, andere User können durch das Bewegen von großen Dateien meine Backups löschen, im Falle eines Crashes liegen die inkrementellen Backups auf der selben Platte und sind weg, die Performance geht herunter, da das Filesystem nicht weiß welche Dateien überhaupt wichtig sind, und welche nur temporär, oder schneller auf andere Art und Weise wiederbeschafft werden, und stattdessen alle Dateien sichert. Das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Stell Dir mal vor ein User lädt sich viele Dateien herunter. Und er ist auch noch so nett, um den Platz schnell wieder frei zu machen zu wollen, diese dann auf CD zu brennen und die Dateien zu löschen. Was passiert dann auf einem Storage Server System: Er hat den doppelten Platz als Schattenkopien verbraucht, nämlich die Dateien selber und ein temporäres ISO.  Und dann kommt der Kollege und fragt wo denn die Schattenkopie des Vortrags geblieben sei den er in 10 Minuten halten muß ... Na, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ehrlichgesagt finde ich den Ansatz Deinen Usern zu sagen: "Schiebt die Dateien in den Papierkorb und leert diesen nur wenn ihr sicher seid, daß ihr den Inhalt nicht mehr braucht (am besten nur einmal am Morgen) und dabei nächtliche Backups zu fahren" erheblich nachvollziehbarer und sicherer.  Überschriebene Dateien sind zwar damit immernoch weg, aber davor bekommt man ja für gewöhnlich einen Hinweis, daß eine Datei selben Namens schon existiert. Zumindest ist das nachvollziehbar und nicht, wie beim Storage Servers ein Lotteriespiel. Und wer wirklich Versionen zurückverfolgen muß, wird auch einem Storage Server System ein echtes Versions Kontroll System einsetzen.

Es gilt immernoch die alte Weisheit: Backups sind nur soviel Wert wie sicher sie sind, und unsichere Backups sind schlimmer als garkeine, da man sich dann darauf verläßt.

 *Sonie wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ...Und ein Web-Frontend ist im Gegensatz zum Storage Server "Rechtsklick" immerhin Betriebssystem unabhängig.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Eine solide, funktionierende, betriebssystemübergreifende Lösung ist mir mehr wert als ein "Rechtsklick" der mal Dateien rettet und mal nicht, und so geht's jedem der mal Netzwerke administriert hat. So langsam kriege ich echt den Verdacht, daß Du hier ein wenig MS Werbung machen willst.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Sonie wrote:*   

>  *Sonie wrote:*   Nein, die hast die Funktionsweise eines Journaling-Filesystem nicht richtig verstanden.
> 
>  
> 
> .... ok. könntest du mir die Funktionsweise von AFS beschreiben? das scheint nämlich genau für sowas gemacht zu sein...

 

Whew... augerechnet das Andrew Filesystem suchst Du dir aus?  :Shocked: 

Das ist nun wirklich kein gutes Beispiel für ein Journaling Filesystem, sondern ein Distributed Filesystem. Das hat ganz andere Prinzipien und Mechanismen. Allein 5 Serverprozesse sind für einen AFS Server nötig und auf den Clients hast Du eine Partition in der Größe der gemounteten Partition. Falls Du mal lesen willst was damit möglich ist guck mal ins AFS-FAQ.

Aber es gibt Filesysteme die versuchen auch die Daten einer Transaktion im Journal zu speichern, trotzdem ist daß kein Backup um Sinne von Datenwiederherstellung bei versehentlichem Löschen durch den User.

----------

## derbrain

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> [@libtrash] klingt ganz gut: die Frage ist: funktioniert das im Netzwerk?

 Warum nicht? Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie dein Netzwerk ausschaut, aber ich seh keinen Grund warum das nicht gehn sollte. Hauptsache die Dateien hängen irgendwie in einem Dateisystem, und das müssen sie ja wohl. Ich hab hier ein paar ext2, ext3 und sogar fat-Partitionen - macht absolut keinen Unterschied, weil die Dateien nicht wie bei Windows "pro Platte" gespeichert werden, sondern in einem beliebigen Verzeichnis, von mir aus auf einem Server am Nordpol. 

Man kann systemweite und benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen machen. Man kann Ausnahmen für Dateien oder Verzeichnisse oder Dateitypen erstellen, so dass diese endgültig gelöscht werden (sinnvoll z.b. bei automatischen Backups von Text- oder Office oder von .o-Dateien oder...).

Die "gelöschten" Dateien werden samt Pfad in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis verschoben (z.B. ~/trash). Mehrere Versionen sind kein Problem. Der Papierkorb kann auch geschützt werden, so dass ohne explizites Abschalten von libtrash ein endgültiges Löschen gar nicht möglich ist. Fürs Wiederherstellen schiebt man die Dateien einfach wieder dahin, wo sie waren. Mit ein paar Scripts kann man da sicher noch mehr rausholen.

 *Sonie wrote:*   

> Wie bereits angedeutet: ich versuche hier eine vorbeugende Funktion gegen Falschklicker zu erreichen, nicht eine nachträgliche Reparatur.

  Naja, was meinst du mit "vorbeugend"? Für mich bedeutet das: "Wollen Sie die Datei xy WIRKLICH löschen?" Sowas hat ja jeder grafische Dateimanager eingebaut. Alles andere ist nachträgliches Wiederherstellen.

----------

